# Classes for hobby machining?



## JPMacG (Sep 27, 2014)

I am looking for training in operating a manual mill and lathe.   For me this will be a hobby - I have no desire to make it a profession.  The community colleges and trade schools around here (eastern PA) are aimed at CNC work.   They might spend a week on conventional machining and then the next 12 weeks on programming.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## visenfile (Sep 29, 2014)

I watch you tube even though I do not own a lathe.  Lots of good beginner insruction.  I have the time and try to watch a new topic every week.  I do not know if evening adult classes exist any more, but jr colleges (? and high schools) used to have classes in welding and machining at nite.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 29, 2014)

One of the series that have been around for a while but are still good is from the MIT engineering group. 
This is the link to the first of the series.

http://techtv.mit.edu/videos/142-machine-shop-1

Jim


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you have a machinist friend who can give you guidance?

Watch mrPete 222 on youtube. He was a high school machine shop teacher for 35 years and has a bunch of videos on the basics. Here is a link to the sticky thread on mrpete222.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5185-Index-of-Tubal-Cain-(MrPete222)-videos

Start with the first one and go from there.


Chris


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 29, 2014)

The book we had in class was called machining fundamentals. It will learn you alot if you want to learn it. Yet it's just the basics. But it covers everything from lay out and set up to gd&t/blue prints, to feeds and speeds and how to do most operations from tapers to indexing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Machining-F...9?pt=US_Texbook_Education&hash=item51c38126e7


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 29, 2014)

Check the mentors section, might be someone close to you.


----------



## gredpe3 (Sep 30, 2014)

I really like the info on the MIT videos.


----------



## HMF (Sep 30, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> The book we had in class was called machining fundamentals. It will learn you alot if you want to learn it. Yet it's just the basics. But it covers everything from lay out and set up to gd&t/blue prints, to feeds and speeds and how to do most operations from tapers to indexing.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Machining-F...9?pt=US_Texbook_Education&hash=item51c38126e7




$40 here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/381005895223?lpid=82


----------



## gredpe3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Explanation with demonstration works best with me.I have a slight reading comprehension problem.


----------



## projectnut (Sep 30, 2014)

Check the local technical colleges.  In our area there is Madison Area Technical College (Now known as Madison College).  Over the years they've had both a Technical Degree program and an Apprentice program.  When manual skilled labor seen as an undesirable occupation they dropped the apprentice program.  Now that there's actually a shortage of skilled machinists they've reinstated that program and added several adult evening classes to accommodate the hobbyists and try to lure more of the younger generation back into the field. 

A few years ago I was looking for some new machines for the shop.  The local dealer suggested I take one of the evening classes to get access to the types and styles of machines I was looking for.  I checked out their machines and found they had 12 different models and brands of the machines I was considering.  I took a 13 week class and was able to try out all 12 of the machines.  

The classes were multi level.  From experienced machinists looking for access to machines they didn't have in their shops, to hobbyists, to students interested in possible future careers as machinists.  The supervision ran from instructional to those new to the trade, advice for hobbyists, to free reign of the machinery once you proved competency with each piece you wanted to use.

I forgot to add earlier that the evening classes are centered around the manual machines.  There are at least a dozen lathes, 10 vertical milling machines, 4 horizontal mills, a dozen surface grinders, and all the necessary support equipment


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 30, 2014)

I am the same way. Same if someone is standing up front talking. What I do that helps fo reading is highlighted. I read something 1 time, highlight just the pertinent info as I read it a second time, then read the highlights before school or test or what not. Maybe one day I will get around to up loading and down loading all my notes and school papers and drawings.





gredpe3 said:


> Explanation with demonstration works best with me.I have a slight reading comprehension problem.


----------



## JPMacG (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  I have watched some of the Tubal Caine and MIT videos.  They are excellent.  I have also read most of the "how to run a lathe" book by Atlas.  I'll have to get a copy of Walker's book.

I think I would benefit from hands-on training with an instructor - just simple things like properly grinding an HSS cutter.  Tubal Caine has a good video on this but it is nothing compares to actual hands-on training.

The community colleges around here don't offer any manual machining course.  They get right into CNC almost the first week.   One of the local universities does offer a basic machining course on a non-credit basis to their physics and engineering majors, but they don't allow outsiders to participate.  I need to check the technical / vocational schools.  There may be something there.


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 30, 2014)

I can tell you how that training will go. You will be told everything that TC say's except no teaching aids. Then sent to the grinder to grind. Then you either pass or try it again. School is worth it's weight in gold for the tricks that take years to learn. But for the basics you will be told way more info than you can digest and then sent right out to try it. Unless your a slow learner, you will be teaching your self ALOT. Certainly worth the money though


----------



## schor (Sep 30, 2014)

I have been a hobby machinist for about 1 and 1/2 years now. Never touched a lathe before, or any other metal working machines . I learned on youtube, I now have a channel and put up my videos so others can give me pointers. ie; the series on chip control, I got help from tom lipton and others that helped me grind the tool correctly for what I was trying to do. It's amazing the help that is on youtube and on places like these forums.

I am lucky to have a tool and die maker as a friend, and I met him on forums. Trying to find courses for this stuff is hard, I tried and it was expensive and for someone taking up the trade. Buy a machine and start using it, watch youtubes, post youtubes. You'll very quickly become that hobby machinist you always wanted to be.

But realize that your wallet will get very thin as you start buying everything you want. Maybe there will be a few things you need, it's the want that really blows the budget.



JPMacG said:


> Thanks everyone.  I have watched some of the Tubal Caine and MIT videos.  They are excellent.  I have also read most of the "how to run a lathe" book by Atlas.  I'll have to get a copy of Walker's book.
> 
> I think I would benefit from hands-on training with an instructor - just simple things like properly grinding an HSS cutter.  Tubal Caine has a good video on this but it is nothing compares to actual hands-on training.
> 
> The community colleges around here don't offer any manual machining course.  They get right into CNC almost the first week.   One of the local universities does offer a basic machining course on a non-credit basis to their physics and engineering majors, but they don't allow outsiders to participate.  I need to check the technical / vocational schools.  There may be something there.


----------



## hdskip (Oct 1, 2014)

There is another text book that I'm currently using in my high school classes. It's title is Precision Machining Technology by Hoffman,Hopewell, Janes, Sharp. This text is geared more to the beginning student at the high school level. I used John Walker's book for many years and it is excellent. I've met Mr. Walker and even have an autographed copy of his textbook. In my experience, his text is geared more to the apprenticeship level and covers a lot of ground. This is fine in the right setting, but the Precision Machining text is more basic in it's approach to getting the student started in basic techniques on the type of machines likely to be found in the home or hobby type shop.
    Both books are excellent and I use both, I think one is better for the beginner.



Precision Machining Technology -----Delmar Cengage Learning is the publisher.
            ISBN-10:  1-4354-4767-0

  Thanks 
  Gary


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 1, 2014)

What you seek is exactly why I came to the Hobby-Machinist. I personally am more interested in how hobbyists do things than professionals on big CNC machines trying to make a profit. (not that making money is a bad thing...)

Our local JC has a few manual machines, but their primary charter is to spit out operators for the production shops. So I surf the web, join small hobbyist sites, and read. I'm one of those who can teach myself how to do something faster than some teacher in a classroom can. Blessing or curse I can't say.


----------



## gredpe3 (Oct 1, 2014)

I think those MIT vids would be an excellent addition to the stickies.I watched them all and will revisit some from time to time.I learned something from each video.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Oct 3, 2014)

Smartflix.com has several very good videos on DVD you can rent.  Can rent a series and keep them as long as you like.  I did this several years ago and got a nice start there.  Watch at your own time and pace.

https://smartflix.com/store/category/13/Milling

https://smartflix.com/store/category/12/Lathe

https://smartflix.com/store/category/115/Metalworking


----------



## visenfile (Oct 3, 2014)

Whether video or reading over the years I find an interesting topic and then "gorge" on it til saturated.  Along the way go try it and then go back to correct your mistakes.  That way tailors itself to a person's interest and abilities in a way many classes do not. I took a lathe class once and was not experienced like the other students.  The thing scared me.


----------

